# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal - 2023



## "Charneca" Mundial (Segunda às 18:41)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2023!

Links úteis:*

IPMA





Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:




Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe




Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2022
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2021
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2020
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2018
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 04:14)

Primeira semana de 2023 a compôr os acumulados de Janeiro muito perto já da média normal em alguns locais, excedendo até, excepto no Sul, onde em certas zonas se prolonga e acentua o deficit de precipitação.

Os dois últimos dias acumularam cerca de metade do normal de Janeiro para norte da Cordilheira Central desde a latitude de Coimbra, excepto nas zonas mais interiores das Beiras e Trás-os-Montes.











Os quatro dias anteriores viram acumulação derivada do nevoeiro, orvalho, etc, precipitação oculta.



Spoiler: Acumulados dos dias 3 a 6
























E os dois primeiros dias do ano foram a continuação e o resto do evento dos últimos dias do ano passado.


----------

